# Do you use your stamp cards?



## amemome (Jul 21, 2018)

I've collected several fortune cookie stamp cards now but I haven't used them to redeem anything yet.

If you've used stamp cards, what have you used them on so far?

I don't think it's really worth it to redeem anything as of now haha...


----------



## Bcat (Jul 21, 2018)

I've only filled up two. One of them I spent on a marshall chair. The other I haven't spent yet.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 21, 2018)

Oh heck yeah.  I wouldn’t have the hats from the Bluebear cookie if I didn’t.  I actually appreciate that they added the stamp trading feature.


----------



## ESkill (Jul 21, 2018)

I've got some stamp cards but I'm saving them right now, just in case a future cookie has an item I absolutely need haha


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 25, 2018)

no, since i do not buy the special fortune cookies with leaf tickets. only if they show up for 5k bells, then maybe i will buy it.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jul 26, 2018)

No I haven't. I just got one full stamp card and almost everything costs multiple stamp cards to get. I don't want to have to fail that many times to get something I like.


----------



## Flare (Jul 26, 2018)

I've only used one for the Pastry Shop Table. I have one on hold rn and probably won't be using it anytime soon.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 26, 2018)

I don't buy cookies on principle. C:


----------



## joelmm (Jul 26, 2018)

I don't spend leaf tickets on fortune cookies.


----------



## boring (Jul 27, 2018)

I've only ever bought 1 and it's just been sat there sad and lonely... maybe one day I'll fill up a card


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 27, 2018)

how can i access stamp cards? sorry i'm a noob lol..


----------



## Bcat (Jul 27, 2018)

You see them from the fortune cookie stand. You select 'i want to trade stamps' or something and then you can trade them.


----------



## arbra (Jul 30, 2018)

I spent money and got up to 10 full stamps.  I REALLY wanted filberts rocket.  Then I was afraid to use them because what if something else comes out that I REALLY, REALLY want?  So I did not use the stamps, and now have 10 full stamp cards and am afraid to use them because that was SO much money to get the 10 stamps.

Catch 22 for me


----------



## ESkill (Jul 31, 2018)

I have 6 full stamp cards now. The only thing I'm missing from Bluebear's cookie is the ice cream truck. I'm going to wait though just in case her cookie is available for bells, I don't want to use my stamps and then happen to get the ice cream truck with bells.


----------

